# Coop by Newbie



## ssfguy (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok I got these two Pigeons and we built this coop without having much knowledge about the basics of the coop. I had the Pigeons in the carboard box and we had to built one fast so we built this one. How I got Pigeons is totally a different long story.

I would like to know if this is a good coop will keep my Pigeons happy? 
I was told these are rollers, Are they really rollers?

When I got them their wings were clipped but now they can fly quite a distance in my backyard, usually they try to land on the landing board.

How long will it take for them to have full flight?

I am completely new to Pigeon world but been trying to keep them happy and I spend good amount of time with them everyday. Just learning my ways up and this site helped me a lot from reading.

Another thing is that I want to treat them for mites bcz I do suspect they have mites, I have read to use Sevin dust but my question is that when they are dusted do we leave the dust in? or we wash it of with water.

I know people are extra nice here and I am Thanking in advance for the help.

PS: I have loaded pictures of the coop and pigeons on my profile album.

Thank You All.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

*Looks GOOD!!!!!*

First things first!

Welcome to PT!

Your coop looks GREAT...... 

I don't have the experience with lofts/coops with my pijies, but It looks like you really thought it out! Kudos to you for that. I am sure others will be along shortly... In the meantime, I just wanted to say:I think it looks great!

With the Sevin, you leave it on, don't wash it out!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Your coop is absolutely gorgeous. I love it!~
I do have concern with the screening you used because the holes are large enough to allow rodents to get through. Rodents can be deadly to Pigeons and other birds. Their droppings can make them sick and Rats will actually kill the birds when it's dark and the birds can't see to get away. I know this from experience and it's an awful thing to find. The best thing to use is 1/4-1/2 inch cage material. Maybe you can go over yours with that.
I'm looking forward to hearing more about your birds as time goes on.


----------



## ssfguy (Sep 6, 2009)

Charis said:


> Your coop is absolutely gorgeous. I love it!~
> I do have concern with the screening you used because the holes are large enough to allow rodents to get through. Rodents can be deadly to Pigeons and other birds. Their droppings can make them sick and Rats will actually kill the birds when it's dark and the birds can't see to get away. I know this from experience and it's an awful thing to find. The best thing to use is 1/4-1/2 inch cage material. Maybe you can go over yours with that.
> I'm looking forward to hearing more about your birds as time goes on.


 It is 1/4" material plus we don't have rodent issue in the area, so far I haven't seen any during the day time at least. But thanks for the advice bcz I just know it that I'll have to do modifications to it or built another one. 

FloridaLUV and Thanks to you as well.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Please do modify it as rodents are active at night and not necessarily seen during daylight hours and they are everywhere. I didn't think I had rodents here either.


----------



## Roller mike (Aug 5, 2009)

Good looking setup, I think it will do fine, Im not sure about the birds, they look like white homers to me, i have some burmingham roller pics, and white homers on my profile.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I just saw this thread, so by now, you have probably found the answer to your question about dusting the birds. Apply the dust especially under the wings, and tail and tummy. Just don't get it in their face or eyes. Don't wash it off. Just leave it on them. 

Your birds look like white homers to me also.

And Charis is right about the wire. You don't usually see mice or rats during the day, and they ARE everywhere. And if you have birds, they will find them. They will come for the seed, and rats will kill them, and chew off their heads. You really can't be too careful, as we have had different members here who have had horrible experiences with rodents. So much better to be safe than sorry. What you have on there now is plenty large enough for rodents to enter. I would hate for you to lose those beautiful birds. They're really very pretty.


----------

